# RIP LED Joe...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I just read that Joe passed away this morning.

Joe Defelice
Slotcarman12078

Passed away this morning around 6 am. He was a great contributor to our community.
He pioneered LED lighting of HO cars and several of us have some of his creations in our collections.
He regularly contributed to the Christmas Xchange and freely gave his advise on lighting.
He is missed...

Post up any cars or stories to share his memory.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of your friend. 🧚‍♂️


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP Joe
I have many of his wonderful creations and value them highly


----------



## samace22 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you, with him, your family, his family, your friends, and his friends. God bless all of them. Have your friend Rest in peace my friend. This is so sad.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

So sad to hear of the passing of Joe Defelice, Slotcarman12078. Joe, you were a good Hobbytalk friend & contributor. I too have many of his LED creations which I value highly. Was helped & learned a lot for him. Will be running a few of his creations on my track tonight in remembrance. RIP LED Joe, you will be missed.


----------



## desoto tjets (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember his builds before this website went commercialized. RIP


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

I never knew the man just read some of his older posts. Would be nice if some of you lucky guys could post pictures of some of his work. RIP Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ohh, no! 
Feeling so sad to hear that. 

Joe's lighted creations were one of the things that made this group special. His helpful good nature was another. As an interim moderator after the changeovers, Joe made everyone feel welcome at a turbulent time for the group. 

So long Slotcarman. Wherever you're headed, may you always have clean rails and smooth track.
We'll all miss you more than you know.

-- D


----------

